# JBB - currently on offer at Boots



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

2x 500ml bottles of JBB blue for Â£3










CLICK HERE


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a half dozen or so bottles from the last time it was on offer in Teso :roll:


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Brilliant, thanks for that. Guess I'll be shopping at Boots tomorrow.

Scotty.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Do you use this for lube for claying or just washing your car.

If you use it for washing, what sort of dilution do you use?

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Scotty225 said:


> Brilliant, thanks for that. Guess I'll be shopping at Boots tomorrow.
> 
> Scotty.


Make sure you take the Mrs Advantage Card and she'll get the points - at least you'll get into her good books! 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac1967 said:


> Do you use this for lube for claying or just washing your car.
> 
> If you use it for washing, what sort of dilution do you use?
> 
> ...


Best stuff for washing the car - doesn't strip any wax off your car 

I just give a squeeze into a bucket, don't think there is an exact science to it 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

mac1967 said:


> Do you use this for lube for claying or just washing your car.
> 
> If you use it for washing, what sort of dilution do you use?
> 
> ...


Both...a cap to a cap and a half/bucket of water for washing. Half a cap/500ml of water in a spray bottle for clay lub.

Dave


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Just bought 6 bottles and I felt strange as I haven't been in the Baby section of Boots for years but I suppose the TT is my new baby ("cringes" at the fact I have just said that!!)


----------

